# JAVA SCRIPT FÜR WER-KENNT-WEN



## pascalos (12. Jun 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Script welches ich auf Wer-kennt-wen anwenden kann um meine Freunde auf einemal einladen zu könen.

Momentan ist es eben so das ich alle meine Freunde (ca. 3700) einzeln anklicken muss um sie z.B. zu einem Event einladen möchte.

Ich hatte mal ein Script da konnte ich alle checkboxen auf einmal anklicken.... aber seit ein paar wochen haben die Programmierer das geändert. Jetzt ist es ebens so dass ich auf meiner Seite nur noch Buttons mit "Einladen" stehen hab und ich die nur einzeln anklicken kann. Dazu immer nur 30 Leute.... Dann kommt eine neue Seite.

Es wäre Super wenn mir jemand einen >Code nennen könnte.


Gruß 

Pascal


----------



## maki (12. Jun 2011)

Meinst du JavaScript oder Java?
In Java schreibt man keine Scripts.


----------



## pascalos (12. Jun 2011)

ui eine ahnung. ich musste mit dem alten ding einfach den code oben in die adresszeile eingeben und dann entern.....

schon waren alle checkboxen aktiviert.....


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jun 2011)

Dann ist das Javascript und du bist im falschen Forum 

Wenn die Checkboxen auf mehrere Seiten verteilt sind, dann wirst du mit Javascript allein auch nicht weiterkommen.


----------



## maki (12. Jun 2011)

*verschoben*

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------

